# Gps pour Nokia 6680



## Lamar (14 Janvier 2006)

Salut à tous,

Heureux possesseur d'un nokia 6680 depuis noël  je me demandais comment le transformer en récepteur gps. Est-ce que l'achat d'une tête gps comme celle-ci : http://www.cdiscount.com/mag/fich_p...odid=000000000000000000000000000000000000DQPO et l'achat d'un logiciel genre Tomtom ou Route 66 serait suffisant ? Sinon quels conseils me donneriez-vous pour transformer mon nokia en gps, pour pas trop cher ? Merci.


Nicolas


----------



## R.Mike (1 Février 2006)

Je répond peu être un peu tard, mais oui ce GPS me semble tout à fait adéquat.

Personnellement, j'utilise un guidetk G-Space R238 (qui utilise le même chipset Sirf III) avec Tomtom, et j'en suis pleinement satisfait.

C'est certes plus petit qu'un écran de PDA, mais c'est suffisant et la navigation dans les menu se fait de manière assez intuitive.

Coté installation, c'est extremement simple.

Que du bonheur en somme


----------



## Lamar (1 Février 2006)

Salut,

merci pour cette réponse qui même si elle est tardive me conforte dans mon choix. Le logiciel Tom Tom me semblait effectivement pas mal d'après ce que j'avais lu sur le net. Merci encore.

Nicolas


----------

